# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  HP Pavilion Tx 2500 Notebook PC

## hoahongden

hiên nay ở công ty mình có xài một cái laptop dòng máy là : 

+ hp pavilion tx 2500 notebook pc
+ amd turion(tm) x2 dual-core 2.0 ghz
+ ram 3846mb ram
+ ....................... 

hình em nó : 




giờ mình muốn cài window xp sp2 lên dòng máy này thì có cách nào không ?

mình đã cài thử rồi nhưng bị dump hoài xp2 hay sp3 gỉ cũng bị ! mua dĩa windows xp sp2 + sp3 mới nhất có tích hợp luôn cài lên nó vẫn bị dump ! 

khi bug cái phân vùng recovery để nó trả về cái windows vista bản quyền của nó thì bình thường lại ! 

ai rành về dòng máy này xin chỉ dùm cách làm sao để cài được windows xp sp2 ! thanks rất nhiều ! 

+ và cho mình link dow trọn bộ driver của dòng máy này dùm ! thanks nhiều ! 

+ vì window vista nó không cho cài mấy cái phần mềm ở công ty của mình được ! với lại rất khó sử dụng đối với những người chưa rành về mấy bảng windows vista này ! 

mong được các pro nào giỏi về phần này giải đáp chi tiết dùm ! thanks rất nhiều ! 

+ yahoo : ut.vjnh or qu4ngvjnh.love

----------


## seoganhat

dòng hp này mình đã từng cài cho một số người hàn quốc khi họ muốn chuyển vista về xp để dùng .
điều trước tiên là bạn phải biết .hãng hp - lenovo -ibm là những máy chủ yếu dùng chuẩn sata .nên bạn phải tích hợp ich cho nó trước khi cài .hoặc vao bios để chuyển sata về ide .
khi cài nếu như bị dump như bạn nói .( khi bắt đầu chọn phân vùng .bạn hãy delele một phân vùng trống nếu có .rôi tạo mới .cẩn thận thì dùng hireen'boot resize phân vùng c cho bé lại rồi tạo phân vùng mới .cài lên nó )

mình nghĩ cài cho loại này không quá khó đâu .còn driver thì tối mình gửi bạn nhé !

----------


## novuhoa326

đây là ich9m cho bạn : http://rapidshare.com/files/170171831/ich9m-em_sata_ahci_controller.zip

còn đây là driver của bạn : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwarecategory?product=3717593&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=e  n&submit.y=5&submit.x=1〈=en&cc=us

còn đây là máy của bạn :

[youtube]mzfi-a3kptg&feature[/youtube]

hp pavilion tx2500 entertainment notebook pc

----------


## manhvlance

cám ơn thiêm nhiều lắm nha ! 
thiêm ơi cái hồi tối thiêm send cho mình đó mình lỡ tay làm mất rồi ! thiêm send lại dùm mình nha thiêm ! 
những gì cần thiết để cần thêm cho dòng hp này khi cài windows xp mong là sẽ được bạn hổ trợ thêm ! 
hiên giờ mình chưa cài được ! nên đợi tới thứ 7 chủ nhật cài thử mới biết rõ được kết quả ! 
mong là sẽ thuận lợi !

----------


## kaka1q2

cái hôm qua send cho bạn đây : http://www.mediafire.com/?i4ymhzmzdz2
bạn cứ cài đi .có gì trục trặc mình lại giúp tiếp

----------


## thanhluantm

còn trọn bộ driver máy ! thiêm rãnh send dùm mình luôn nha thiêm ! 
còn cái vụ nó bị lỗi file hl.dll ! 
mình đã vô win mini copy file đó vào system32 restar máy lại nó vẫn bị ! 
đành bug bảng gosth lại !

----------


## HSCompany

driver của bạn đây : http://expertload.com/?mod=search&wmid=2&q=hp+pavilion+tx+2500+xp+driver  s&hl=kr


card màn hình : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=kh0h58h0



wdm_r204.exe - realtek hd sound driverssp40204.exe - hp integrated module with bluetooth wireless technologycard reader - realtek usb 2.0 card reader driverscir - ene cir driver version 1.31 for windows vista (read instructions)tx2500_ati_3200hd_8_8_darionco - ati hd 3200 display drivers with rotation enabledsp40657.exe - realtek lan driver for microsoft windows xpsp39275.exe - motorola sm56 sy modem driversp39691.exe - amd processor update for microsoft windows xpsp40139.exe - hp quick launch buttonssp40046.exe - amd sata ahci controller driversp40075.exe - synaptics touchpad driversp33867.exe - microsoft uaa bus driver for hd audiosp39280.exe - wacom digitizer driversp39912.exe - broadcom wireless lan drivertổng hợp : http://latestdownloads.net/download...871-0e001e51847c&q=hp pavillion tx2500 driver

----------

